# Memory problem?



## Buccura (Sep 20, 2007)

This is a problem I have been having for a while. I will be playing a game (Or sometimes nothing at all) and I will get the Blue Screen of death. It recommends disabling BIOs Caching and/or shadowing. Would be nice if I was able to, because I cannot find that option. My dad says it is a memory problem. My CPU is an Intel Pentium 4 3.20ghz with 1.5gigs of RAM.


----------



## AerusalePhoxJr (Sep 20, 2007)

....then get a new computer....

...simple as that

....and do not try me with "but can't afford another one" crap,the only resone people can't buy another one(this is not directed at u,its for everyone who does not ignore me) is becuase they spend there money on "SL money" and other games & paying for comissions and useing the internet itself.


----------



## Buccura (Sep 20, 2007)

BUT I NEED DAT MONEE 2 BUY ME A NEW CAWK ON SL LOL

I was actually going to just go ahead and get a new compy. I will be able to get one before to long, if not then on my birthday coming up. I was just going to see if there are other possibilities before taking the extreme measure of getting a new computer all together.


----------



## AerusalePhoxJr (Sep 20, 2007)

Buccura said:
			
		

> BUT I NEED DAT MONEE 2 BUY ME A NEW CAWK ON SL LOL
> 
> I was actually going to just go ahead and get a new compy. I will be able to get one before to long, if not then on my birthday coming up. I was just going to see if there are other possibilities before taking the extreme measure of getting a new computer all together.



(i can't belive im talking srlys agian)


well....have you ever heard about this one guy who had problems in his computer and he tried to fix it but it just keeps geting worse untill not even my advice could work.

.....yeah.....try NOT to fix it your self or get one of your family members or friends to help,trust me......not going to work.....

....by the way....the guy who broke his computer was not me....i actuly forgot his name...i think it was ember or something....


----------



## Janglur (Sep 20, 2007)

Wait, people spend money on SL?


I've never spent a dime on SL, but have withdrawn well over $60 for me 1337 3d imaging skills at making kangaroo cocks.


----------



## AerusalePhoxJr (Sep 20, 2007)

Janglur said:
			
		

> Wait, people spend money on SL?
> 
> 
> I've never spent a dime on SL, but have withdrawn well over $60 for me 1337 3d imaging skills at making kangaroo cocks.



you went off subject

...so i must say SUBJECTION!

gtfo lol


----------



## AerusalePhoxJr (Sep 20, 2007)

i just realized i left stuff out of the "things that not helping people not by another computer" comment ....ok here:


Fursuits,camaras,tape,paper,pencials,ink,printers ink,photoshop,mmo,maple story,gaia,WOW,expandtion paks,pokemon,mouse cleaners,porn,anima-comics,yoai,yuri,everything else thats nerdlings and fan boys need to have,olso recorders,microphones,cds,and supersmash bro.s brawl and wii pionts....


----------



## net-cat (Sep 20, 2007)

http://www.memtest86.com/download.html

Download the ISO

Burn to CD.

Boot from CD.

Let it run overnight.

If it says "Pass completed, no errors found," it's not a memory problem. (Drivers, maybe?)

If there are a bunch of red lines on the lower half of the screen, or the program has frozen, it's a memory problem. There's a few things you can try, though.


----------



## Kommodore (Sep 21, 2007)

Yeah, that. If it says you have a bad memory, then all you need to do is to buy some more and put it in and you have an operational computer. If it is not the memory, then, more troubleshooting is needed.


----------



## net-cat (Sep 21, 2007)

Things I've seen that cause memtest86 to report bad memory:

- One bad stick of RAM, others are fine.
- Dust in the RAM slot.
- Bad RAM slot.
- All RAM is bad. (Rare. Usually accompanies other problems.)
- Mismatched timings. (Rare)
- Two different brands of memory that just don't like each other. (Rare)
- Bad CPU. (Rare)
- Bad motherboard. (Rare)

Things I've seen that cause memtest86 to freeze:

- Mismatched timings.
- Two different brands of memory that just don't like each other.
- Bad CPU. (Rare)


----------



## Eevee (Sep 21, 2007)

AerusalePhoxJr said:
			
		

> ....then get a new computer....


oh capitalism

there is no problem that cannot be solved by trashing it and buying a new one


----------



## AerusalePhoxJr (Sep 21, 2007)

well atleast someone nearly agred on this..


----------



## Paul Revere (Sep 21, 2007)

This isn't meant to be about Buccura, I just -had- to post this somewhere.


----------



## FreerideFox (Sep 22, 2007)

Well theres your problem...


----------



## amtrack88 (Sep 22, 2007)

Memory is the likely culprit.


----------

